# Madam, your gaydar is beeping...



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

The Science of Gaydar: How Ovulation and Sexy Stories Sharpen Sexual Perception | Popular Science


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I actually believe in the gaydar. I think mine is pretty good, but I haven't noticed that my gaydar is sharper when I'm ovulating though.

I've suspected quite a few people I know long before they came out.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

I seem to set off gaydars periodically, and I'm never ovulating! :frustrating:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ormazd said:


> I seem to set off gaydars periodically, and I'm never ovulating! :frustrating:


That is because men cannot ovulate.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> That is because men cannot ovulate.


I can't quite tell if you're being serious or your sense of humour is exceptionally dry.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Kayness said:


> I can't quite tell if you're being serious or your sense of humour is exceptionally dry.


I suppose it was a mixture of both.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

My gaydar sucks :sad:


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I have an okay gaydar, but I am generally not good at telling if a girl is lesbian or not.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Birth control stops ovulation, but I've never felt like I needed a fine tuned gaydar. I usually pick it up from mannerisms.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Birth control stops ovulation, but I've never felt like I needed a fine tuned gaydar. I usually pick it up from mannerisms.


For me it's not always about mannerisms. The men I've suspected are gay (and later turned out to be true) have very typical man-mannerisms and are in no way effeminate, poofy, campy, etc. at all. They're almost always scruffy looking, wearing metal band t-shirts and camo combat pants (I used to hang out almost exclusively with metalheads). I have no idea what made me suspect them; looking back at it now I can't even articulate it. Mostly it's this vibe that I get. I mean, in the years that I've known them, they have shown completely zero interest in women (although that alone doesn't mean they're gay), which is interspersed with short periods of overtly exaggerated interest in women (which I interpret as a cover-up). They're also more often than not left-handed. It's not just those, though, but again, it's this gut feeling that I get that I can't even put in words.

Interestingly enough, I later found out some articles linking left-handedness to increased likelihood of being a homosexual.

Canadian Scientists Find More Homosexuals Left-Handed


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Having hung out with theatre folk for so long, volunteering stagecraft, lighting and rehearsal, my gaydar intuition is pretty well tuned. A couple of my best friends have been lesbians--none of that sexual silliness!

Interesting article on the ovulation correlation.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kayness said:


> For me it's not always about mannerisms. The men I've suspected are gay (and later turned out to be true) have very typical man-mannerisms and are in no way effeminate, poofy, campy, etc. at all. * They're almost always scruffy looking, wearing metal band t-shirts and camo combat pants* (I used to hang out almost exclusively with metalheads). I have no idea what made me suspect them; looking back at it now I can't even articulate it. Mostly it's this vibe that I get. I mean, in the years that I've known them, they have shown completely zero interest in women (although that alone doesn't mean they're gay), which is interspersed with short periods of overtly exaggerated interest in women (which I interpret as a cover-up). They're also more often than not left-handed. It's not just those, though, but again, it's this gut feeling that I get that I can't even put in words.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I later found out some articles linking left-handedness to increased likelihood of being a homosexual.
> 
> Canadian Scientists Find More Homosexuals Left-Handed


I actually knew a homosexual that dressed like that, when he talked, it gave it away. I can pick it up in the voice, even if they're not stereotypically flamboyant overall. I think that part has to do with the brain. I wish I had the studies on which part of the brain it is, but it's fun and science-y.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

hey i once heard some dude say once that gays don't like guns or playing games where you shoot people. Sounded silly and very stereotypical.
And i knew a gay guy once and yea he didnt like guns. Well actually it was one day how there were 3 of us and i suggested we go to paintball and i suggested this several times in about the space of a month or two but he didn't want to go. 
I mean its only one instance but i wonder if may be some sort of correlation.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't have gaydar.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

My gaydar is so good it works on people wearing full body costumes in pictures held several meters away from me.


I've noticed that between men and women, women tend to have really horrible gaydar, though. Some dude can be making out with his bf 3 feet away from them and it wont go off.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Or they just have defective gaydar that only works for men they want to see getting it on. Ever heard of Yaoi fangirls? If you've been to fanfiction.net, you'd probably know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Or they just have defective gaydar that only works for men they want to see getting it on. Ever heard of Yaoi fangirls? If you've been to fanfiction.net, you'd probably know what I'm talking about.


This reminds me of a friend's wife; she seems to get turned on when ever I flirt with him.


----------

